# SDDA and Presidio Seeding now available.



## NumberTen (May 27, 2017)

http://2017sdda.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=FAE22390-E2ED-410A-A871-106CF6EE3348&saddatag=sdda&show=boys

http://2017presidio.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=FAE22390-E2ED-410A-A871-106CF6EE3348&saddatag=presidio&show=boys


----------



## NumberTen (May 27, 2017)

What do you think of the changes?

Summary of changes.

NFFC moves up to SDDA 1
Rangers move down to SDDA 2 gold
Vista Storm moves up to SDDA 2 gold
Nomads (TFA SD Red) moves down to SDDA 2 gold
Hotspurs moves down to SDDA blue
Liverpool moves up to SDDA 2 blue
Chula Vista navy moves up to SDDA 2 blue
Poway Vaqueros moves down to SDDA 2 blue
Sharks move down to SDDA 2 blue
TFA -SD moves up to SDDA 2 blue


----------



## NumberTen (May 27, 2017)

TCD said:


> what age group? boys or girls?


b2003


----------



## outside! (May 28, 2017)

2002 and older are not up yet.


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 15, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> What do you think of the changes?
> 
> Summary of changes.
> 
> ...


What was the Vaqueros before? 2007 girls?


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 16, 2017)

2003 boys, last year flight two only one division, now they have two Gold and Blue.  They were in flight 2.


----------



## outside! (Jun 16, 2017)

Still no brackets for 2002 and older, even though the website says it was updated on 6/14/17.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 16, 2017)

Liking Presidio/SDDA right now.  They gave the referees a decent raise.


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 16, 2017)

I heard the 2007 Vaquero Girls are petitioning to move down from Flight II Gold to Presidio Red


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpool will be changing some of there Coaching Staff too, I believe to increase roster size.


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 18, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> 2003 boys, last year flight two only one division, now they have two Gold and Blue.  They were in flight 2.


It has been a long time since I have been back to see a PYSL game. Lots of memories 8 years ago.


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 21, 2017)

outside! said:


> 2002 and older are not up yet.


they are up now.


----------



## outside! (Jun 21, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> they are up now.


Thanks.


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 22, 2017)

swilly858 said:


> I heard the 2007 Vaquero Girls are petitioning to move down from Flight II Gold to Presidio Red


DO you mean Flight II blue, that would be the next level down.  The next Presidio below that would be AAA.


----------

